# HILFE: 60s / Retro Plattencover - Farben ?



## airmate (4. Oktober 2004)

Moin, 

ich brauche dringend ein Tutorial oder Tipps, wie ich ein 4c .tiff in die Optik eines alten Plattencovers verwandle: Also, von den Farben her. Wie zum Beispiel das Abbey Road Cover von den Beatles. Covers aus dieser Zeit wirken ja so "vergilbt", aber krieg das mal heuto so hin... hab auch schon viel mit farbkorrektur ausprobiert...

BITTE HELFT MIR! DANKE!

Gruss Gregor


----------



## da_Dj (4. Oktober 2004)

Wäre nicht schlecht, wenn du mal ein Beispiel anhängst ... Wenn es auf die Schnelle gehen soll, könnte Aktion -> Sepia dir vielleicht schon ausreichen ...


----------



## airmate (4. Oktober 2004)

hier mal ein vergleichsbild: 

http://www.galeon.com/allmusic/caratulas/b/Beatles-Abbey_Road-f.jpg

danke und gruss greg


----------



## da_Dj (4. Oktober 2004)

Welche PS Version hast du, bei CS gibt es da so einige nette Neuerungen mit denen das relativ simpel zu machen ist  Ansonsten sollte es über Farbkorrektur etc. auch zu erreichen sein [Sepia wäre hierbei *nicht* die Wahl!]


----------



## airmate (4. Oktober 2004)

photoshop 7.0.
ja, aber was mach ich genau, um ungefähr hinzukommen? das ist doch schon ziemlich charakter-stark.. generell sehen ja alle covers aus den 60ern und 70ern so aus...
gruss greg


----------



## Coranor (4. Oktober 2004)

Vielleicht hilft Dir folgendes PlugIn weiter: http://www.panix.com/~jnr/
Damit kann man die Farbwerte zweier Bilder angleichen. Persoenlich habe ich es aber nie ausprobiert, aber die Beispielbilder, besonders Michael Jackson koennten dem nahe kommen was Du erreichen moechtest.


----------



## airmate (4. Oktober 2004)

ja sowas in der art ist schon sehr gut, aber ich hab nen MAC und der filter ist für windows... =(


----------



## Boromir (4. Oktober 2004)

Hallo airmate,

wie ich finde sind in dem Bild von den Beatles sehr starke Konturen.
Ich habe mal folgendes gemacht:
Bild öffnen, 2x duplizieren, oberste Ebene ausblenden, 2. Ebene-Filter-Zeichenfilter-Fotokopie (wähle vorher eine dunkle Vordergrundfarbe, bei Dunkelheit einen Wert um die 30 wählen, Deckkraft ziemlich weit runter (ca.20).
Oberste Ebene-Bild-Anpassen-Farbton/Sättigung-Haken bei Färben rein-einen Sepiaton wählen-Deckkraft wieder ziemlich weit runter-fertig

Gruß

Boromir


----------



## airmate (4. Oktober 2004)

merci! hab's glaub ich ganz gut hingekriegt... danke und gruss 

http://www.aeroclubmusic.de


----------

